# cool as heck buncha knives (and assorted melee weapons...)



## Echoashtoreth (Mar 4, 2020)

for those who like knives and those gamer/movie/sci-fi geeks among us - i think you will like this as much as i did... just posting the link so you can peruse in it's full glory... 

https://i.Rule #2/VMRhF0n.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 4, 2020)

link does not work for me

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 4, 2020)

me either..


----------



## TimR (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## TimR (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Echoashtoreth (Mar 4, 2020)

So sorry! Admin - any tips on what to do better? i pasted in an active link...


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 4, 2020)

Echoashtoreth said:


> So sorry! Admin - any tips on what to do better? i pasted in an active link...


Is it this one?

yep it don't like the link or the picture even as I'm building my reply they are showing up

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 4, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> Is it this one?
> 
> COOL KNIVES
> 
> yep it don't like the link or the picture even as I'm building my reply they are showing up


Didn’t work for me.


----------



## TimR (Mar 4, 2020)

I was gonna try to be funny and say what about a butter knife...but I found it in there!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Mar 4, 2020)

Its incredibly thorough  i had to think a while to place a few....


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 4, 2020)

Echoashtoreth said:


> So sorry! Admin - any tips on what to do better? i pasted in an active link...



It looks like it was a host site. Since the link in the post says rule#2, that must mean it wasn`t allowed. So, if you can find a good hd pic, save it to your phone/pc and upload it here directly. (Then you can delete the file of your unit)


----------

